# Colour stats for sx-40, sx-48 etc etc.



## BJT (Feb 24, 2006)

I bought a new sx-40 today for $17  in the colour 306 and it came with this little peice of paper and it told you wahat colours were good for what kind of water. And i thought this would be a usefull bit of info for you guys, and i did'nt get this peice of paper with my last sx-40.

It said that 
>Sunny day Clear Water: colour 306-307 
>Sunny day Dirty Water: colour 301-305 
>Overcast day Clear Water: colour 302-303 
>Overcast day Dirty Water: colour 304

Hope this helps you guys choosing the right colour lure for you situation.

Cheers


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Not a lot is known about the eye sight of fish, and some manufacturers may say things like that to attract sales.

My personal view is that fish first "hear" or sence the sonic movement through the water and rattle of the lure - which attracts them to the site. At which point they will then go for a target which looks the most attractive.

At this point several things are critical, size, speed, depth and colour.

*Size* - If the lure is too small for particular fish in that area then you wont get strikes, if it is too big you may spook fish away. I always have an array if different colours and styles of lures - but generally stick to a small selection of proven heros.
*Speed* - too fast and the fish'll think the bait is on steroids, too slow and maybe not enough sport. If you are not getting strikes, vary your technique.
*Depth* - on a clear day the fish will feed deeper, at lower light they will rise towards the surface to feed. Change lures/ technique accordingly.
*Colour* - Again depends greatly on visibility levels, but greys, blues are good for clearer water. Pinks, Gold etc for darker water.

This is just my hunble opinion - and is based on my own and others experience.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi BJT,

Many people have ascribed importance to the colour of their lures, and I have been one of them. I have always gone pretty much for colours that resemble the bait fish in the area with a bredominace of a blu-ish back with a white/silver belly.

Since discovering SXs (I like the 60s best) thanks to this forum, I haven't been able to tell the differnece in strike rates between colours. Pretty much, any colour seems to work the same here. Maybe the fish here are just dumb here.


----------

